# möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen



## lotta (29. Juni 2012)

hallo, an alle interessierten forumsleser und schreiber,
nun möchte ich mich endlich anständig bei euch vorstellen.
seit einiger zeit lese ich in diesem hilfreichen forum, hab auch schon die eine oder andere
antwort auf ein thema geschrieben und vor allem viele gute tips und anregungen "danke" gefunden
also, wir hatten letztes jahr ziemlich blauäugig einen teich angelegt (das loch dafür gabs schon seit fast 20 jahren, das grundwasser liegt sehr hoch bei uns, ein bach verläuft direkt an der grundstücks grenze...
im winter war immer wasser drin, im sommer trocken...
also dann kamen nach einigen wochen ein paar goldis rein und die freude war perfekt.
dieses frühjahr habe ich den teich mit einigem aufwand neu gestaltet, vergrößert, betoniert, vlies rein, neue 1mm folie rein, alles neu bepflanzt...
dann die den winter überlebten goldies wieder rein, und 2 neue koi dazu... findus und felix...
dann kam noch ein kleiner koi "luis" dazu. alles in allem 3 koi und ein dicker __ goldfisch namens fritzi, und 4 weitere kleinere goldis und" flocke + hans -peter" - 2  shubunkis.
alles toll, zufrieden, glücklich mit unserer kleinen oase der ruhe, am ende des
 2000m2 grundstücks.
vor 3 tagen dann ein drama. hab nach einer netten grillparty am teich , nachts unseren findus sterben sehen, rettungsversuch- zu spät!
wir haben ihn am nächsten tag untersuchen lassen, aber es gab kein ergebnis. wasserwerte testen lassen, außer ein wenig erhöhtem nitrit, alles ok.(aber der filter läuft auch erst seit einigen wochen, ist wohl noch nicht richtig eingelaufen).danach habe ich fischmineral dazu gegeben, (muschelkalk und was da sonst noch alles drin ist, soll den nitritgehalt senken!!?!!)! alle anderen fischlis sind superfit. alle fressen aus der hand und sind super zutraulich,  kommen sogar einfach so zum spielen (schmusen) findus war der erste koi, welcher schnell zutraulich war und super gewachsen ist, denn er war der große fresser. :-(  wir mussten echt heulen. meine tochter und ich. ..
aber bei dem koihändler, wo wir findus und wasser haben untersuchen lassen, haben wir uns in einen kleinen fast gleich gezeichneten "findus 2" verliebt und ihn einfach mitnehmen müssen. er tröstet uns ein wenig.  und heute dann,  die große überraschung :
wir haben babyfische entdeckt !ich weiß! , das kann zur plage werden, aber bei uns ist die freude super groß. wir wissen schon, an wen wir sie , sodenn sie überleben werden, abgeben können. an freunde und einen händler ! und vielleicht doch den einen oder anderen racker behalten ?!? wenn die wasserwerte ok sind und der filter gut läuft , dürfen einige wenige noch bei uns leben.
ich habe versucht, einige pflanzen einzusetzen, unser wasser ist glasklar und die fische scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen.
so, nun habe ich versucht einen kleinen querschnitt von unseren teicherlebnissen zu geben.
außerdem leben in unserem garten noch eichhörnchen, igel, maulwürfe, tauben, specht, unendlich viele vögel mit nestern, eiern und jungen. __ frösche , __ kröten, schmetterlinge, mücken-natürlich...
und in unserer familie leben : mein mann, 2 töchter (16+18 jahre) hund (10) katze (12) und ich (bald 50 )
und da ich weiß, dass ihr immer wild auf fotos seid, werde ich mich bemühen, mal einige der bauphase einzustellen. weitere folgen in den nächsten tagen 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2012)

leider bekomme ich die fotos nicht gleichzeitig geladen, also versuche ich es auf mehrere male 



4, versuch...ok, das mit den fotos will heute einfach nicht mehr klappen, morgen gibt's einen neuen versuch, versprochen
grü0e lotta


----------



## zAiMoN (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Hey,

am besten jedes Foto einzeln hochladen und zwischendurch warten... dann müsste es klappen


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

guten morgen simon,
herzlichen dank, für deinen tip.
 bin gerade dabei, teichbau bilder hochzuladen, ich glaube, nun wird es klappen .
demnächst werden noch fotos vom momentanen fertigen zustand des teichs mit bachlauf folgen ;-)
liebe grüße lotta
p.s. die letzten 3 bilder sind von  unserem ,leider verstorbenen  süßen koi findus ...--- auf dem letzten bild war er gerade gestorben :-((


----------



## katja (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

hallo und :Willkommen2

schade um findus 

sag mal, wie tief ist euer teich? er sieht max. nach nem meter oder so aus...


----------



## Digicat (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Servus Lotta

Wie sieht den der Teich heute aus ... 

Hast vielleicht ein aktuelles Bild :beten


----------



## katja (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

guck mal helmut 





> demnächst werden noch fotos vom momentanen fertigen zustand des teichs mit bachlauf folgen


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Hallo Lotta, 
herzlich Willkommen hier in der Forengemeinschaft.
Sieht gut aus, was du da in Eigenregie gebaut hast. Das einzige was mir etwas auf den ersten Blick Sorgen macht ist deine Wassertiefe. Wie tief ist denn dein Teich an der tiefsten Stelle?? Also für Kois sollte er schon mindestens, 1,20 (tiefer ist natürlich noch besser) sein um auch im Winter keine Probleme mit den Fischen zu bekommen.
Das mit dem Koi ist natürlich Schade:shock
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

:Willkommen2

hübsch, aber die Tiefe macht mir auch Sorgen...  unser Teich hier ist in den letzten 2 Wintern gut 50 cm tief eingefroren.. das wäre bei Euch das Todesurteil für die Fische...   1,20 m sollten es mindestens sein.... bei Koi eigentlich noch tiefer....   Nitrit ist übrigens sogar in niedrigen Dosen hochgiftig für Fischies..... Wasserwechsel ist da wichtig...


----------



## Joerg (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Hi Lotta,
:Willkommen2

das tut mir Leid mit eurem Koi.
Gegen den Nitritpeak kannst du etwas (900 Gramm) Salz in den Teich tun.
Das vermindert die Aufnahme durch die Kiemen.

Ein Bachlauf (Wasserquelle) im Garten ist super.
Versuche so viel wie möglich davon in den Teich zu bringen.
Das ist das beste was du ihnen antun kannst.
Auch im Winter sollte das den Wasserwerten sehr gut tun.


----------



## Sandra1976 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Hallo Lotta,
mich würde trotzdem weiterhin interessieren, wie tief dein Teich ist??!!
Verbessern geht immer, deswegen bist du ja hier
 Gruß Sandra


----------



## lotta (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

hallo ihr lieben,
erstmal danke für euer interesse, eure nachfragen und tips.
@ katja,sandra und lucy:
sorry, dass ich so spät erst schreibe, war arbeiten und habe den abend bis zum einbruch der dunkelheit am teich verbracht  ;-))
 ihr habt recht, unser teich ist leider nur ca 80 cm tief:-( 
(( aber meine 1,82cm große tochter, hatte schon beim wasser einlaufen lassen, platz zum schwimmen  --- foto siehe anhang,  ich hoffe, soooo groß werden unsere fische nicht wirklich  ))
 tiefer ging es leider nicht, weil das grundwasser so hoch steht, dass es beim tiefer graben immer wieder den schlamm und wasser hochgedrückt hat. momentan ist die tiefe ok, denn die fische sind noch klein. 
aber in den nächsten jahren besteht handlungsbedarf, das weiß ich sehr wohl. 
die einzige möglichkeit wird sein, den teichrand zu erhöhen, um so an tiefe zu gewinnen, um den fischlis mehr schwimmfreiheit zu geben, wenn sie größer werden.
für den winter haben wir beschlossen, die racker in den keller zu holen , damit sie sicher überwintern können. (im vergangenen jahr haben die 3 goldies und 2 __ shubunkin trotz min.30 cm eisdecke überlebt...
2 kleine koi und ein __ goldfisch haben es , trotz eisfreihalter, etc nicht geschafft :-(
ursprünglich waren ja gar keine fische geplant, aber wie das immer so ist, ....
und nun lieben wir sie und möchten keinen mehr missen, deshalb im winter ins haus. (in ein fertigbecken)
@ lucy : habe erst vor wenigen tagen 3000ltr ausgetauscht 

@blumenelse:
danke für's zusammenfassen, das hab ich leider nicht geschafft,

@ jörg
herzlichen dank für deinen rat !
dazu habe ich gleich 2 fragen,
wie meinst du das mit den 900 gr salz, --- für den gesamten teich ? oder wieviel für welche wassermenge? 
und einfach reinstreuen, über den teich verteilt ? oder vorher auflösen und mit der gießkanne verteilen ???
und noch zu dem bach, ich habe bedenken, dass in ihm teilweise düngemittel vorhanden sein können. denn wir wohnen auf dem land, in mitten von feldern. die wiesen und felder werden mit gräben entwässert und alles läuft in dem bach zusammen. also kein klarer bergbach !!!
habe bedebken, das wasser im teich zu verwenden, verwende nur manchmal ein wenig davon. aber vielleicht sollte ich auch dieses wasser einfach mal testen lassen.

so, und nun 
@ helmut 
hier kommen nun ein paar aktuelle fotos, hab's ja versprochen.
leider nur mit dem handy geknipst. professionellere kommen in den nächsten tagen. sind nur noch nicht geladen....
also, --- hier nun der teich, neuer bachlauf, pflanzen  details und bewohner...
liebe grüße an euch alle
lotta


----------



## lotta (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Hallo Jörg, meldest du dich nochmal bitte !???
wie war das mit dem Salz ? Und noch zu dem bachwasser , ich würde mich echt freuen 
Liebe grüsse lotta


----------



## Joerg (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Das Salz kannst du über 2 Tage verteilt einbringen, ist auf die Menge Wasser sehr wenig und sollte helfen.

Das Bachwasser solltest du schon mal testen, im Winter ist aber kaum Dünger drin.
Damit lässt sich die Temperatur im Teich oft gut halten.
Zum testen kaufst du dir so einen Messkoffer (30-40 €), damit lassen sich dir relevanten Werte gut ermitteln.
Gerade beim Einlaufen muss man die Werte öfter mal ermitteln.

Mach mit den großzügigen Wasserwechsel weiter bis der Filter gut läuft.


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

hei jörg, 
danke dass du dich nochmal gemeldet hast. das mit dem salz werde ich auf jeden fall morgen gleich machen. außerdem besorge ich mir einen testkoffer. denn die bisher benutzten messtäbchen scheinen mir sehr ungenau zu sein und sind schwer abzulesen.
wasserwechsel mache ich weiterhin, mal sehen, ob es hilft.
nochmals herzlichen dank, für deine ratschläge
liebe grüße
lotta
p.s. schade, 
dass helmut, lucy, katja und sandra... sich nicht mehr gemeldet haben. 
außerdem hätte ich mich über ein feedback und tips zur gestaltung meines teichs und bachlaufs echt gefreut. na vielleicht hat ja nochmal jemand lust, was zu schreiben.
danke an alle


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Servus Lotta

 Bin ja schon da 

Sieht sehr natürlich aus 

Würde allerdings noch mehr Pflanzen in der Uferzone setzen.
Es scheint mir, daß es noch mehr sein könnten , der Teich darf ruhig dicht mit Pflanzen besetzt sein.


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

ich hatte deinen nächsten beitrag schon gelesen, aber nichts mehr geschrieben, weil mir dazu eigentlich nichts mehr einfällt.... 

80 cm und dann goldfische, __ shubunkin und koi.... sorry, aber 

du schreibst selbst, dass einerseits die tiefe noch ausreicht, weil die fische noch klein sind, ein paar sätze weiter dann, dass es 2 koi und ein __ goldfisch im winter nicht geschafft haben 

dann 





> ursprünglich waren ja gar keine fische geplant, aber wie das immer so ist


wenn es denn dann doch unbedingt fische sein mussten (warum auch immer) warum erkundigt ihr euch nicht vorher??? __ moderlieschen wären evtl. was gewesen oder auch goldelritzen, aber goldfische und sogar koi?? geht gar nicht! 



> und nun lieben wir sie und möchten keinen mehr missen, deshalb im winter ins haus. (in ein fertigbecken)


was das für ein aufwand für euch (gute filter- und sauerstoffversorgung usw) vor allem aber stress für die tiere bedeutet ist euch wohl nicht klar 

wenn ihr sie so liebt, warum dann nicht noch dieses jahr per aufmauern einen anständigen lebensraum herstellen?


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

danke erstmal 
an helmut und katja, für die schnellen antworten.
@helmut : pflanzen kommen peu a peu  dazu, muss nur erst rauskriegen, welche den __ nacktschnecken nicht allzu gut schmecken :-(   denn die haben mir schon einiges weggefressen und die pflänzchen sind ja nicht gerade billig... meinst du nur uferbepflanzung, oder sumpfzone? was passt da am besten ??? 
also, danke für deine anregung, vielleicht gibt's noch mehr davon--- würde mich freuen
@ katja
danke, dass du dir gedanken  zu meinem teich gemacht hast. 
kennst du das nicht auch im leben, dass sich die dinge einfach so verselbständigen ???
die fische , welche im vergangenen winter verstorben sind, befanden sich im (damals neuen ) alten, kleineren teich. da gab's keine pumpe, keinen filter, keinen bachlauf und aus unwissenheit haben wir sie den harten winter über draußen gelassen. 
hab ja schon ein wenig aus den anfänglichen fehlern gelernt, meinst nicht? filter, pumpe, bachlauf, kapillarsperre, wasserpflanzen, teicherweiterung, flachzonen...
kamen neu dazu.
erst mal genug arbeit , für den ersten umbau...
warum diese fische????
berater der versch. fischhandlungen- nebst koizüchter, haben uns dazu ermutigt.
dieses forum habe ich erst später entdeckt, SORRY...
aber nun haben wir sie da, fühlen uns verantwortlich, werden das beste versuchen und lieben sie.
stress haben sie - glaube ich - im moment noch nicht . sie sind  putzmunter, super zutraulich, fressen aus der hand, kommen zum "schmusen" (naturlich ist es nur neugier, aber sie mögen es) wenn wir die hände oder füße hineinstrecken... und haben schon nachwuchs produziert, welchen wir natürlich an freunde abgeben werden (und händler, denn die nehmen welche)
also, im winter kommen sie in ein fertigbecken, pumpe u filter natürlich auch. und im nächsten frühjahr kann noch ein umbau geplant werden, da ist dann auch wieder geld übrig.
also, nicht mit mir schimpfen, bitte
ich bemühe mich ja, verbesserungen umzusetzen...  doch ich glaube, n bisschen zeit haben wir noch, bis die fische eine größe erreicht haben, wo sie mit ihren 9000litern nicht mehr auskommen.:? - 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## katja (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

es geht nicht in erster linie um die 9000 l, sondern um die tiefe, lotta!

wie du selbst gesagt hast, hattet ihr im winter eine eisdecke von mindestens 30 cm. lass es knappe 50 cm gewesen sein, dann bleibt den fischen noch max. 30 cm platz.
wie schnell ihnen dann der sauerstoff knapp wird, kannst du dir sicher selbst denken! :?

und stress bekommen eure tiere spätestens dann, wenn ihr sie mit dem kescher durch den teich jagt, um sie für den winter "umzusiedeln". 

und schimpfe  muss halt manchmal sein


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Servus Lotta

Hast du schwimmende __ Nacktschnecken  ... bei mir schwimmen nur Spitzschlammschnecken und Posthornschnecken 

Spaß beiseite ...

Ich meinte Pflanzen für die Seichtwasserzone (-5 bis -10)


----------



## lotta (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

helmut, 
du wirst es nicht glauben, meine __ schnecken hangeln sich irgendwie über die steine 
und fressen tatsächlich die pflanzen, im flachwasserbereich ratzekahl ab. 
ich mach mal ein foto, von so nem stumpf, damit du nicht glaubst, ich hätte einen an der "klatsche" 
aber ,klar, ich werd mich trotzdem nochmal um die richtigen pflanzen kümmern  und aufstocken.
lg lotta
@ katja
ich weiß, dass es um die tiefe und nicht um die menge des wassers geht(obwohl das aber auch relevant ist) , deshalb ja die lösung der innen-- überwinterung.
beim herauskeschern, müssen wir die fische nicht durch den teich jagen, sie sind so "handzam", dass ich sie beim füttern hochheben kann (also theoretisch von hand  umsetzen könnte) wenn ich mit dem kescher  manchmal blätter aus dem teich fische, sind sie so neugierig und zutraulich, dass sie von selber schon ums netz kreisen und teilweise reinschwimmen.
also,--- ich werde versuchen, den fischen im winter so wenig stress wie möglich zu machen !!!!
glaub mir, das tu ich schon in unserem eigenen interesse.!!! ich bin ein absoluter tierfreund. 
bei uns dürfen die eichhörnchen, igel, mäuse, fledermäuse,__ würmer, __ frösche __ kröten,vögel, __ libellen, insekten,etc alle nach ihrer facon glücklich werden. ebenso versuchen wir dieses bei unserem hund, der katze, dem pferd UND natürlich auch bei unseren fischen. 
aber danke, katja um deine sorge und deinen erhobenen zeigefinger. hast ja recht! aber ich denke, dass wir die wassertiefe im laufe der nächsten jahre in den griff bekommen werden. im moment dürfen die teichbewohner im winter in den keller(im moment sind sie zw.ca 4cm und ca15 cm) und wenn sie dann größer werden, werd ich nach der passenden lösung suchen und sicher finden. dazu werde ich bestimmt noch viele male in diesem forum nachfragen und nachlesen.
danke und grüße
lotta


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

Servus Lotta

Nein, ich glaube Dir schon und kann mir gut vorstellen, wenn die Pflanzen zu nahe am Ufer gepflanzt sind, daß die __ Schnecken sie abfressen.

Versuche die Pflanzen etwas weiter von Ufer einzupflanzen, mit Wasser zwischen dem Ufer und der Pflanze  auch bei Niedrigwasser ...


----------



## lotta (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: möcht meinen teich und mich nun endlich vorstellen*

danke, du frühaufsteher  werd ich bei den neuen pflanzen versuchen
grüße lotta


----------

